# Problem mit Grundig BluRayPlayer GBP 7100 3D



## metalstore (28. Dezember 2015)

hi alle zusammen,

da ich bei oben genanntem BluRayPlayer leider kein Update über WLAn vornehmen kann (es kommt immer, egal wann und wie oft man es versucht, die Fehlermeldung 
"Serverproblem (10000007) Momentan kann kein Update durchgeführt werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut."), 
wollte ich mal wissen, ob wer von euch weiß, wo man die aktuellste Software dafür bekommt, da ich auf der Grundig-Homepage dazu auch nichts finde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und einen schönen Abend noch

metalstore


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2015)

Hast du es denn mal per LAN versucht? Oder per Download und dann auf den USB-Stick, wenn das geht? Und GIBT es überhaupt ein Update? Funktioniert irgendwas nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2015)

Scheinbar gibt es dort nix auch nicht wenn man nach dem baugleichen GBP 7000 schaut ( nur ein Datenblatt mit Spezifikationen )


----------



## metalstore (29. Dezember 2015)

Per Lan habe ich es noch nicht versucht, dass versuche ich mal noch, danke

Ob es überhaupt ein Update gibt, weiß ich nicht, da ja keine Meldung wie z.B. "aktuellste Firmware schon vorhanden" oder so 

Bei manchen DVDs komme ich bis ins Hauptmenü, sobald ich dort aber was auswählen will, geht nichts mehr, bis ich den BR-Player aus- und wieder anschalte.
Und bei manchen BluRays (z.B. den letzten beiden Resident Evil Teilen) läuft erst garnichts, da wird nur gesagt, der BR-Player erkenne keine Disc (Dieses Problem hatte scheinbar noch mindestens eine andere Person bei Amazon)
Die besagten DVDs und BRs haben an anderen Playern allerdings ohne Probleme funktioniert

Und was Dr Bakterius sagt stimmt leider, ich habe nirgends auch nur einen Hauch von Mehrinformation von Grundig außer dem Datenblatt gefunden 

ich probiere es nachher mal noch via LAN, wenn es nicht geht ruf' ich mal bei dem Händler an, von dem wir den haben und frage, ob der was genaueres weiß/machen kann, 
aber Garantie ist glaube vor ein paar Wochen ausgelaufen 

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Venom89 (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei Amazon findet man genau eine Bewertung und derjenige hat genau das selbe Problem. Der nächste Player sollte besser von einem namenhaften Hersteller sein (ist Grundig schon lange nicht mehr) dann gibt es so schnell auch keine Probleme


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2015)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Bei Amazon findet man genau eine Bewertung und derjenige hat genau das selbe Problem. Der nächste Player sollte besser von einem namenhaften Hersteller sein (ist Grundig schon lange nicht mehr) dann gibt es so schnell auch keine Probleme


is aber irgendwie auch doof von den Filmvertrieben, wenn es über 2 Jahre geht und dann offenbar bei neueren DVDs/BDs irgendwas "neues" dazukommt, was der Player nicht mehr erkennt, vlt. ein neuer Kopierschutz...? Bei BDs kann man es vlt noch nachvollziehen, aber bei DVDs?  

Vlt isser aber auch nur einfach defekt?


----------



## Venom89 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke das liegt es eher an mieser Software gepaart mit miesem Support. Natürlich ist das doof daher würde ich mir nie etwas von Grundig kaufen


----------



## metalstore (29. Dezember 2015)

ich hab's zum Händler gebracht, er hat gemeint, er schaut's sich nächste Woche, wenn er den Laden wieder aufmacht, an.

Sollte ich mir mal wieder was holen, dann wird's auch höchst wahrscheinlich was besseres 
(da ich den aber damals geschenkt bekommen habe, und er nur bei seehr wenigen (aktuell sind's jeweils zwei DVD's und BluRays) nicht funktioniert, sehe ich das jetzt auch nicht allzu dramatisch, wird ja jetzt auch danach geguckt, an was es liegt) 

Schonmal ein Dank an alle, sollte es dann immer noch nicht funktionieren oder die "Reparatur" zu kostspielig sein, melde ich mich nochmal 

Einen schönen Abend noch und schon'mal nen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2015)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich denke das liegt es eher an mieser Software gepaart mit miesem Support. Natürlich ist das doof daher würde ich mir nie etwas von Grundig kaufen


 Das würde definitiv zutreffen, wenn von Anfang an hakt - aber er lief ja wohl 2 Jahre. Denn er schrieb ja, das die Garantie grad ein paar Wochen vorbei sei, also muss der etwas über 2 Jahre alt sein, und DANN hat es halt wohl doch vlt. auch was mit den neueren DVDs/BDs zu tun    ich würde aber trotzdem auch eher nen bewährten Player nehmen, davon mal abgesehen.

@Metalstore: dir auch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2015)

Hm ist schon blöd wenn das Gerät irgendein China Player ist mit dem einst hochtrabenden Namen gelabet wurde und gerade so die Garantie überlebt. In manchen Foren fand man auch immer nur Kommentare wie " gehe damit zum Fachhandel ", und die Leute die dort Support geboten hatten sind gelöscht. Auch einschlägige Firmware Seiten laufen ins Leere bzw. bei der Geräteauswahl endet es bei 7000


----------



## metalstore (30. Dezember 2015)

also der Support/die Hotline von Grundig hatte grade eine eMail geschrieben (in gutem Deutsch) mit einer in gebrochenem Deutsch beigefügten Anleitung zum Updaten (es war ein Link [ftp://arftp.arcelik.com/mert/] von dem ich die Datei downloaden konnte dabei; Anleitung ist als Bild unten dabei)
Der BluRayPlayer ist jetzt zwar beim Händler, wenn das aber nicht klappt/zu teuer ist, probiere ich das mal aus 

Gruß
metalstore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

Dann viel Glück das alles klappt ohne Kosten zu verursachen. Freue dich auf das gebrochene Deutsch so würdest noch weniger verstehen


----------



## metalstore (30. Dezember 2015)

oh ja 

also ich hatte die Anweisung so verstanden: die .iso runterladen (war ne .rar, also einfach noch entpacken), die .iso dann auf den USB-Stick in keinen Ordner sondern direkt ins erste "Fenster" reinkopieren und dann den Stick in den BluRay-Player einstecken, während keine DVD oder BluRay drin ist und dann den Bildschirmanweisungen folgen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

Klingt so ja sinnvoll


----------



## metalstore (30. Dezember 2015)

Ironie? 

egal ob ironisch gemeint oder nicht: so habe ich es mir zumindest aus der "Anleitung" zusammengereimt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

Ironie, ich? Niemals, ich kenne nur Irokesen. Es war einfach nur die Schlussfolgerung der Aussage


----------



## metalstore (2. Januar 2016)

alles klar 
(Sheldon würde ja jetzt fragen, ob das auch Ironie war, aber nun gut  )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

> Sheldon würde ja jetzt fragen, ob das auch Ironie war,


 Die wahre Antwort würde Leonard nie geben wie auch der Rest der ihn eher auflaufen lassen würde. Ich hoffe doch das trotzdem das dein China Player jetzt noch länger leben darf


----------



## metalstore (2. Januar 2016)

oh ja 
hoffe ich auch^^
nächste oder übernächste Woche weiß ich dann mehr


----------



## metalstore (30. März 2016)

So, ich bins nochmal 

Der Händler hat sich heute morgen gemeldet und gemeint, er bekommt den Player von Grundig nicht zurück, er würde mir aber noch eine Gutschrift ausstellen, die von Grundig bezahlt wird (oder so irgendwie  )

Deshalb nun die Frage an euch:
welchen BluRay Player würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?

Also er sollte WLAN haben (damit ich per DLNA Filme von der NAS gucken kann) und mindestens einen USB 2.0 Port (besser 2x davon oder einen USB3.x Port) haben, um File von einer externen Festplatte gucken zu können.
Preislich habe ich keine Vorstellung, was ein guter Player kosten sollte, aber ich setze jetzt einfach mal als Schmerzgrenze 150€ (wenn es etwas bedeutend besseres für ein paar Kröten teurer gibt, lässt sich da auch noch mal drüber reden)
der Player wird aktuell direkt am Fernseher betrieben, wird aber evtl später mal an den AV-Receiver (aktuell mit 2.0 Sound) angeschlossen

wenn noch irgendwelche Informationen notwendig sind, einfach sagen 

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2016)

Naja, man müsste halt auch wissen, welche Player Dein Händler so hat ^^ oder bekommst du das Geld zurück?


----------



## metalstore (30. März 2016)

ne, ich bekomme nen Gutschein dann von dem
was er da hat, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke mal, das er von den hier im Forum genannten"guten Marken" (Samsung, Sony, Phillips?) die Modelle auch bestellen kann 
wenn ich ein konkretes Modell habe, das ich gerne hätte, kann ich ihn ja fragen, ob er das besorgen kann


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2016)

metalstore schrieb:


> ne, ich bekomme nen Gutschein dann von dem
> was er da hat, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke mal, das er von den hier im Forum genannten"guten Marken" (Samsung, Sony, Phillips?) die Modelle auch bestellen kann
> wenn ich ein konkretes Modell habe, das ich gerne hätte, kann ich ihn ja fragen, ob er das besorgen kann


 hat der eine Website oder gehört vlt zu einem Verbund wie zb EP oder euronics oder so? Es ist halt so, dass die Preise im Netz für viele kleine Händler - wenn sie extra ein Exemplar bestellen müssten - nicht mal ansatzweise realisierbar sind, also dass ein Player, den man in vielen Onlineshops für 130€ bekommt, für Deinen Händler schon im Einkauf mehr als die 130€ kostet, ohne MWst...


----------



## Venom89 (31. März 2016)

Bitteschön Sony BDP-S5500 Blu-ray Player (Super Quick Start, 3D und verbessertem Super WiFi ) schwarz Sony BDP-S5500 Blu-ray Player (Super Quick Start, 3D und verbessertem Super WiFi ) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## metalstore (31. März 2016)

das ist der Link zu dessen Homepage: TV Siegmann | In Altlussheim - seit uber 25 Jahren
wegen den Preisen kann man da ja Fragen/handeln, kostet ja nichts (extra) 

also wenn es Empfehlungen zu meinen Anforderungen gibt, dann wäre es schön, wenn ihr mir welche nennen könntet, ob die mein Händler dann hat/bestellen kann, wäre dann der nächste Schritt


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2016)

Also, USB3.0 bei BD-Playern gibt es nicht, denn das macht eh keinen Sinn, weil 2.0 schnell genug auch für highquality-Videos ist. Es geht da ja nicht ums kopieren, wo ein hoher Speed wichtig wäre, sondern um das Abspielen - da reichen selbst 20MB/s DICKE aus. Ein Film, der eine so hohe Qualität hat, dass er bei 90 Minuten MEHR als 20MB/s braucht, müsste größer als 110GB sein ^^ 

Viel mehr 100€ muss man heutzutage an sich eh nicht ausgeben, selbst mit eingebautem WLAN. Der Sony ist ganz gut, vlt auch dieser Samsung Samsung BD-H65   3D Blu-ray-Player (UltraHD Upscaling, WLAN, Smart TV) schwarz: Samsung: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video  du musst nur mal genau schauen, ob es in Sachen DLNA&co passt. Für mehr als 100€ hab ich da jetzt auch keinen besseren gefunden, außer der, der aber dann 160€ kostet Samsung BD-J75   3D Blu-ray Player (Ultra HD Upscaling, WLAN, Smart TV, HDMI, USB) schwarz: Samsung: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## metalstore (31. März 2016)

ok
was genau meinst du mit "ob es in Sachen DLNA[...] passt"?
gibt es da große Unterschiede von der Bedienung her oder wie (oder was  )

2x USB 2.0 bzw 1x USB 3.0 war auch nur deswegen gemeint, weil die externe Platte halt ne USB 3.0 Platte, ist mehr nicht 

Was genau kann der 160€-Samsung mehr/besser als der Andere Samsung bzw. der Sony-Player von venom89?


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2016)

metalstore schrieb:


> ok
> was genau meinst du mit "ob es in Sachen DLNA[...] passt"?
> gibt es da große Unterschiede von der Bedienung her oder wie (oder was  )


 ich meinte an sich vor allem, ob der ÜBERHAUPT DNLA kann. Denn nur weil ein Player Netzwerk hat, muss der nicht auch DLNA beherrschen. Das kann auch nur für Updates und die eigenen Apps da sein 




> 2x USB 2.0 bzw 1x USB 3.0 war auch nur deswegen gemeint, weil die externe Platte halt ne USB 3.0 Platte, ist mehr nicht


 ne 3,0er geht ja auch an 2.0, ist also kein Problem



> Was genau kann der 160€-Samsung mehr/besser als der Andere Samsung bzw. der Sony-Player von venom89?


  vielleicht hat der teurere halt das bessere Bild, mehr Optionen, schnelleres Menü....  was er definitiv mehr hat: einen zweiten HDMI-Anschluss sowie einen analogen SUrround-Ausgang für den Ton, also 8 Buchsen für bis zu 7.1-Sound. Was aber an sich völlig egal ist, wenn man einen AVR mit HDMI verwendet. Der teurere ist quasi ein "Mini-Receiver", an den du auch normale PC-Boxensets anschließen könntest.


----------



## metalstore (31. März 2016)

an dem alten Player hatte ich die externe Festplatte als mit Y- Adapter angeschlossen (ein Anschluss in den Player, den anderen in ein Handyladegerät), ist ja kein Hexenwerk 

was ich mir grade mal so über die drei genannten Player angesehen habe, denke ich, dass es der 160€-Player von Samsung wird, da er der beste ist /das beste Gesamtpaket liefert 
ich frage mal beim Händler an, was er kostet


----------



## Venom89 (31. März 2016)

Ich würde dir von Samsung abraten. Updates kommen eher selten/nie das hattest du ja schon mal


----------



## metalstore (31. März 2016)

achso?
hm...
schwierig, schwierig^^

wenn das wirklich so ist mit den Updates bei Samsung, dann wird es vermutlich eher der Sony von dir


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2016)

Als langjähriger Sony User bin ich mit deren Playern sehr zufrieden auch wenn mir die diese Modellreihe von der Optik nicht gefällt ( nicht Hifi Rack tauglich  ). Hatte nie Probleme mit damit das auch nur eine Scheibe zickte und leise und fix sind die auch


----------



## metalstore (31. März 2016)

ok, danke vielmals für die Info 

eine Variante des BDP-S5500 mit integriertem Netzteil gibt es aber nicht zufällig, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2016)

Ist leider derzeitig das Design bei Sony ich finde das auch nicht so prickelnd. Vielleicht wäre mal ein Blick nach Panasonic was


----------



## metalstore (31. März 2016)

ok, danke für den Typ, aber ich glaube ich bleibe dann doch eher bei dem Sony-Player, trotz externem Netzteil


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2016)

metalstore schrieb:


> ok, danke für den Typ, aber ich glaube ich bleibe dann doch eher bei dem Sony-Player, trotz externem Netzteil


 Ich weiß eh nicht, was an einem externen Netzteil schlimm sein soll - außer man hat vlt ein modernes/futuristisches TV-Rack mit sehr offener Bauweise, wo jedes Kabel oder so stört.     Hast du so was? ^^  Aber ansonsten ist das sogar im Zweifel gut, denn nicht selten ist es das Netzteil, was bei so einem Gerät hopps geht, und/oder die Hitze des internen Netzteils ist Schuld an anderen Schäden oder "Bugs", die auftreten. Und eine Reparatur eines internen Modelles wäre teuer - extern aber hätte man mehr Optionen bis hin zu "herstellerfremden" Modellen, die man als Ersatz verwenden kann. Hauptsache der ankommende Strom passt.


----------



## metalstore (1. April 2016)

joa, dafür ist halt sicher, dass das Netzteil immer "an" ist (kann ja nicht wie bei einem internem vom Netz getrennt werden)
ist ja aber nicht weiter schlimm, kann ja einfach nen Schalter für die Steckdose verwendet werden ^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2016)

metalstore schrieb:


> joa, dafür ist halt sicher, dass das Netzteil immer "an" ist (kann ja nicht wie bei einem internem vom Netz getrennt werden)
> ist ja aber nicht weiter schlimm, kann ja einfach nen Schalter für die Steckdose verwendet werden ^^


 also, das Netzteil IN einem Player wäre ja auch immer an, die Player haben ja keine Kippschalter, wo der Strom wirklich komplett weg wäre, sondern sind immer irgendwie im "Standby". Und ich denke nicht, dass ein externes mehr Strom zieht. ^^  insofern würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen, bzw. wenn man sich drum kümmert, hat man ja in der Tat eh ne Steckerleiste mit Schalter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

Da muss ich zustimmen wäre nicht wirklich anders. Wie sollte sonst ein Gerät mit einer FB sich einschalten lassen.


> kann ja einfach nen Schalter für die Steckdose verwendet werden


Igitt, wenn schon dann in schön


----------



## metalstore (1. April 2016)

Ansichtssache, da es im Regal hinter Sachen "versteckt" ist, also nichts wirklich sichtbar ist, außer man verrenkt sich halb 
von daher, wäre der Schalter vollkommen ausreichend 
aber trotzdem danke trotzdem für den Tip 
morgen gehe ich mal beim Händler vorbei und frage wegen dem Sony BDP-S5500


----------



## Venom89 (2. April 2016)

Dann berichte mal sobald du ihn hast


----------



## metalstore (7. April 2016)

also den Sony hat er leider nicht bekommen 

er hat mir einen Vorschlag gemacht: den Panasonic DMPBDT167 für 94€ (abzüglich der Gutschrift), so wie ich das aber recht gesehen habe, hat der weder DLNA noch WLAN.
gibts es noch ein anderes Modell von Panasonic, das für mich eher geeignet wäre?

Gruß
metalstore

P.S.: evtl der DMPBDT184?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

Das wären dann die Modelle die am nächsten liegen.


----------



## metalstore (7. April 2016)

ok, danke vielmals 
ich frag dann mal morgen nach, welchen Preis er für den 374er aufruft, und ob man da noch was dran machen kann, weil ich so lange auf die Rückmeldung von Grundig warten musste und in der Zeit keinen Player hatte 
der 374er ist grade ausglaufen, es wird also vermutlich der 384er


----------



## metalstore (18. April 2016)

also der Player ist heute angekommen, dank der Gutschrift hat er mich noch nicht mal einen Aufpreis gekostet 
zum groß Ausprobieren komme ich heute leider nicht mehr, im Laufe der Woche werden dann die ersten Erfahrung geteilt 

und an dieser Stelle noch einen großen Dank an alle, die mir hier geholfen haben 

Also ich hab ihn jetzt mal ausprobiert, bin sehr begeistert von dem neuen Player 
das einzig negative, was mir erst im nachhinein in den Sinn gekommen ist: der Player ist ein Ticken schmäler als der AV-Receiver und sehr kurz (in die Tiefe), so dass der Sat-Receiver nur gaanz knapp draufpasst 
alles in allem finde ich das Gerät bisher super


----------



## VolkherKN (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
deine Frage ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber wie lautet der Benutzername und das Passwort für ftp://arftp.arcelik.com/mert/ ?
Ich suche nämlich auch das Firmware - Update für meinen Grundig BluRayPlayer GBP 7100 3D.
Danke dir schon einmal dafür.
Gruß
Volkher


----------

